# Milorganite & Synthetic - too much?



## bklusa1 (May 18, 2018)

Hey everyone - first post here. Curious if there's any issue with putting down Milo at bag rate and then a synthetic at bag rate right on top for a faster or darker green up? Just started learning about the lawn care game about 1 year ago (through the Lawn Care Nut's youtube channel that has now spread my interest to many of the other popular ones as well), and it's a thought that popped into my head, figured I'd gather some opinions. If you're getting .72 lbs of N out of the Milo per 1000, would there be harm to the grass in getting another .7 or .8 synthetically at the same time during this time of the year? I'm in Maryland with TTTF/KBG/Rye. House was new construction, so last spring was my first growing season. Front/sides were sod but I seeded the backyard - came in ok but a lot of grassy weed of some sort spread all throughout as well, hoping to choke that stuff out over time with consistent aeration/overseeds in the fall.

Thanks!


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

You don't need to do that. Milorganite is already about 40% water soluble Nitrogen. Maybe go a little higher than bag rate so you get 1lb N total.


----------



## kevreh (Apr 3, 2018)

Its' getting a little close to summer and 90 degree days to be pushing your lawn too hard. Milo is fine, but depending on the synthetic fert you use it could continue its effectiveness for up to 8 weeks, give or take.

Personally, I dropped about .6lb of N Milo a week ago, and about .75lb N of a high quality synthetic fert called Proscape from Site One about 3 weeks ago. Trying to get the best of both worlds. Kind of pushing it this spring. But keep in mind that until a couple weeks ago we had a really mild and cool spring.

I would either just drop milo, or do .5lb N each of Milo and synthetic if you want to try to get the best of both.

BTW, check out Connor Wards recent video where he pretty much dropped a hodge podge of different ferts. But he knows what he's doing and lives out west, so local conditions vary.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You could apply both, but I will advise against it. Applying nitrogen means that the lawn will also need more water. With summer approaching, could you keep your lawn well irrigated?


----------



## Austin (Apr 30, 2018)

The first thing I did was put down a Milo app @ bag rate. Then two weeks later I put down a 16-0-0 with 24% sulfur and 8% Iron. My lawn looks better than anyone else's by a long shot. But I also cut it very tall and every 2-3 days. Right now the front is at 4" and the back is 4.25". I also abide by the water only 1-2 days per week, only just recently moving from only a Sunday watering to now doing a Sunday and a Thursday divided to equal 1.5" of water because were hitting 100 ten days in a row now. Everyone on my street is burning up with hot spots from the heat except me. I have The Lawn Care Nut to thank for that.

Its been about 6-7 weeks now and I can see it starting to fade out some. My local nursery has a 18-2-2 that is a 50% syn 50% organic that I will put down at half rate next weekend just because we are hitting 100's like crazy with a no rain forecast.

Just my two cents hope it helps! Good luck!!!


----------

